# Verizon Fios Router - Powerline Connection



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Just had Verizon Fois activated. I had my receiver hooked up to my old router via powerline adapters. I cannot connect to the verizon router. What could I be doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Vinny* said:


> Just had Verizon Fois activated. I had my receiver hooked up to my old router via powerline adapters. I cannot connect to the verizon router. What could I be doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated.


Figured it out. I am now connected.


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh goodie. You figured it out for yourself. Now, would you be a good poster and enlighten us please?


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

mabellboi said:


> Oh goodie. You figured it out for yourself. Now, would you be a good poster and enlighten us please?


I had the ethernet cable plugged in the wrong port. Should have double checked before I posted. The router had a yellow sticker over the correct ports.


----------

